# What lies within LOL



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well yesterday was my hauling the coffins to the garage day. I go out all excited to finally be ready for the coffins and I lift the top off the heavy coffin....and what do i find.................LOL.?? Well I fricken little of six baby mice...all nestled between BUCKYs legs LOL. I call my animal loving daughter out there to move them to the other old shed. See I have my halloween shed and i have Steves old spider/critter infested shed. So she got an ice cream tub and made there nest inside that and moved them. But yeah i did get pics LOL ...............
Whats new for 2007 Halloween pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket they are the last 15 pics lol.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Those are just the right size for my snake.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, Wormy, that's most probably EXACTLY what we're going to find Saturday when we go through all of the stuff that hasn't been used in two years!!! Should be fun!!

Of course you were a LOT nicer to the little vermin than we'll be.......

(we have three cats!!!  )


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, what a good bedtime story. Almost like a Christmas one that I have heard.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Awww what preciouses... they are soooo cute!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

They are pretty damn cute.


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

hahahha i dont like mice, they freak me out. i feel like they would eat me or something hahah


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Too cute!

Better there, than in your cupboards.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Not to mention that they are destructive and carry disease. They are at the bottom of the heap and the kitties are welcome to them. Sorry Wormy. I just can't stand them.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Though they are disease ridden, I can't kill them. We had one at work in a sticky trap last week and we rescued him and set him free.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Awwww that was awefully cute for a halloween story! I don't really mind mice.. I live in the country after all.. At least you didn't kill them.. I hope mama mouse will know where to find them


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Germy*

All wild animals carry disease.


----------

